# What To Do, What To Do?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... I'd probably buy a Chinese nailgun from harbor fright, 'n throw it on the shelf when done, hopin' I might need it again someday,...


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If the nailer works right you guys will only need one nailer. The second person will be plenty busy keeping the nailer supplied with shingles. 

In my younger days may brother and I would have done it with a hammer and had sore thumbs for the memory. :laughing: We did our parent's house twice in 3 years because of hail. Sure glad my thumb had 2 years to heal.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

I bought a new porter cable roofing gun for a roof a few years ago and someone stole it. the gun did not set the nails correctly every time so I was always having to set the nails with the hammer ( you do not want to over set a roof nail because it sinks into shingle to deep). I was happy to get a new gun though not so happy about the other being stolen. anyway, I got a refurbished dewalt roofing gun and it sets the nails perfectly every time, no need to constantly set nail with hammer.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

To nailers on that small a roof will just be getting in each others way.
One needs to be cutting open the packages, laying them out right side up in front to the one with the nail gun, making the end and starting cuts.
Only time I'd use two guns is on a huge roof or if I had people working on both sides at once.
Take the time to bring up all the shingles your going to need to do one complete side and lay them out flat on the other side of the roof.
You do not want to be walking all over the new shingles.
Never lay them over the peak of a roof while in the package, it cracks the shingles.
Take the time to read the install directions for nailing, cutting, overhangs info.
Unless your doing this on the cheap and selling do not use 3 tab shingles.
Add drip caps on all the edges of the roof to help prevent fascia and sheathing damage.
Adding a ridge vent will add to the shingle life and keep the garage cooler in the summer.
Remove all the old shingles, do not just go over them.


----------



## TedLeger (Feb 24, 2014)

*shingles*

I may be too late since this thread was opened up almost 2 weeks ago. But I wouldn't buy the gun if that is all you will use it on is the one roof. You really can't use the nailer on much more than that at all. Plus, if you rent one, you may be getting a better gun, since a rental company usually buys one that will last. And like the others say, just rent one. No sense in getting two. It seems then, that you also wouldn't have to purchase the other hose since you only will need one gun, thus saving money there as well.

Since it is the winter, setting enough shingles on a roof for one side is ok to do. But if you wait until the warmer months, not the best of ideas. The tar will stick to the shingle underneath it, and it will be a pain trying to get them apart. This was done not long back, and it was a mess. The guy that was the contractor for building the post office thought he was doing the crew a favor. But he was sadly mistaken.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I bought the bostich gun a couple of years ago and found it to be a very good tool. Besides roofing, I use it to install foam core that goes under siding, starter strip, tack down felt. Buy the gun, use it, then put it on craigslist if you don't want to keep it. It will get sucked up quick. Most of the roofers around here use the bostich or senco guns.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

joecaption said:


> Unless your doing this on the cheap and selling do not use 3 tab shingles.


What's wrong with 3 tab shingles?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree what's wrong with 3 tab shingles.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Which one do you want on your house ?


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Depends on the house. They both look good and they are both commonly used.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Honestly,if I was just shingeling a small garage I would just nail it with a hammer and forget about guns ,hoses and compressors.


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

Oso954 said:


> Which one do you want on your house ?


I'm not sure what point your trying to make here. Were you under the impression that I didn't know what shingles look like? 

I know what 3 tab shingles look like, I know what architectural shingles look like. Honestly, the fake "looks sorta like wood shingles, but not really" look doesn't do much for me. 

So the question remains, what's wrong with 3 tab shingles?


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> Which one do you want on your house ?


Well its not my house... its my great grandmas garage roof. She had her hoise done about 2 years ago and now the detached garage needsmto be done. She wants it to match the house witch is 3tab. Id prefer dimensional personaly... o well


----------



## TedLeger (Feb 24, 2014)

diyer111 said:


> Well its not my house... its my great grandmas garage roof. She had her hoise done about 2 years ago and now the detached garage needsmto be done. She wants it to match the house witch is 3tab. Id prefer dimensional personaly... o well


I would do the same. It looks better to match it with the house. Not exactly sure why someone would put anything different on the garage than the house, but that is just me. Well, no, it is most others as well I would guess.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

What are the disadvantages of 3-tab shingles?
How hard is it to maintain the straight vertical line?
The Architectural, it looks like you don't need to be perfectly lined up on every row because they are random.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Dave, I have done both. As you know, I am a painter, not a roofer. I LOVED putting on the architectural shingles on my house. Very forgiving, three tabs, not so much. With 3 tabs no matter how many chalk lines I snap, I still end up being a little "off." With the dimensional shingles, it's so much easier to correct yourself as you go up the roof. At times I got too cocky and didn't snap a chalk line, but even then, I didn't get too far off with my rows. I vote for architectural all the way!


----------

